# 73k one family with a 3 year old and a newborn!!



## barhamsinoz

Hi all,

My wife has been offered a job in Rhodes in Sydney. We are currently considering the move and are curious if you think its possible to enjoy Sydney on this sort of money, or would it be very much a permanent budget lifestyle? I dont mind working but the reason to move comes down to quality family time, and feel that this may suffer if I am working evenings or weekends.

Any thoughts are appreciated, especially if you have experience. 

Thanks


----------



## lincsus

If you do not intend to save, 73k is enough. Average rents in the area are around $400 per week for apartments, little more for houses. Groceries are not very expensive. Eating out is a little expensive, depends on where you go. All in all, a lot depends on what kind of lifestyle you are accustomed to, or are aiming for. From my experience, I will say 4k a month is required for living a simple lifestyle for a family like yours.

Sydney is an expensive city. 73k is before taxes I assume. After the taxes and paying for rent and groceries and other basic necessities, I am afraid there will not be much left.


----------



## bmacavanza

73k should be enough. The important thing is the opportunity to live and work in Australia.


----------



## barhamsinoz

Thanks guys, its just such a concern as you would expect.


----------



## ashish_sharma_1982

Hi,

I am planning to move to Melbourne this July, with my wife and a 1 year old child. I am planning search for a job once I reach there. I am into Software Development with 10 years of experience.

Could anyone please answer my following queries:
1) How is the IT job market in Melbourne for the DOT NET skill-set? Are 6 weeks enough to secure a job?
2) What is the average cost of living in Melbourne for a family for 3? I am looking for a decent house for a family and I am willing to travel up to 45 minutes everyday to work.
3) What is the minimum salary that should be good enough for a decent lifestyle?

Thanks for your time.

Regards,
Ashish


----------



## DPax

We live outside Brisbane and find the cost of living incredibly high. We moved from U.S. last Sept. and gag every time we buy something. Cars are roughly 2x the retail price. Groceries are very expensive. There aren't stores like BJs/Sam's/Costco or TJ Maxx to take the sting out of shopping. Well, there is Costco, but it's not as big a savings as in the U.S. Ditto with Aldi's. Our family income is almost double what you quote and we have a part-time child living with us. We find it's not easy to save as muc as the U.S. which is scary. The kids stuff is really pricey (athletic gear, etc), but private schools are a bargain compared to the U.S.

That said, we didn't move to Australia for bargains. We moved here to have the experience and are really enjoying it. Crime is lower, the people are very friendly and it's a lovely culture to explore. Good luck!


----------



## davejochow

Hi,
It depends where you want to live, but you have to be very strict. Honestly my husbands earns similar and i need to work, too stressful.


----------

